# Auto crash avoidance too sensitive.



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

I've noticed over the past couple of months that occasionally, as I'm driving, my Model 3 will sound an alert and try to steer out of my lane, trying to avoid a crash. However, there is nothing in front of me, and thankfully there was nothing on my sides coming near me. Pretty unnevering to be driving along and then the car tries to move to the side while sounding alerts and I have to fight it back. 

Btw - I have no auto pilot upgrade whatsoever.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NYer said:


> I've noticed over the past couple of months that occasionally, as I'm driving, my Model 3 will sound an alert and try to steer out of my lane, trying to avoid a crash. However, there is nothing in front of me, and thankfully there was nothing on my sides coming near me. Pretty unnevering to be driving along and then the car tries to move to the side while sounding alerts and I have to fight it back.
> 
> Btw - I have no auto pilot upgrade whatsoever.


are you sure this isn't instead the Lane Departure Avoidance? are you crossing over the lane line when it does it?


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

It sounds like Emergency Lane Departure if you wander over the outside lane line or Lane Departure Warning if an inner lane line. These can be modified in Settings. It is a safety feature to keep you from drifting off the road or out of your lane unless you use the turn signal first.


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> are you sure this isn't instead the Lane Departure Avoidance? are you crossing over the lane line when it does it?


Good thought, but no. I was driving down the center of anhighway line each time, the crash alert came on, and the car tried to steer left or right and I had to overcome the wheel to keep it straight. Then, back to normal.

It was crash avoidance, not lane departure.


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

jdcollins5 said:


> It sounds like Emergency Lane Departure if you wander over the outside lane line or Lane Departure Warning if an inner lane line. These can be modified in Settings. It is a safety feature to keep you from drifting off the road or out of your lane unless you use the turn signal first.


Good thought, but no. See above response. Thanks.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Try recording it with TeslaCam


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> Try recording it with TeslaCam


Teslacam would have been on, but it wouldnt have shown the onscreen alert or the audible alert. It would have just shown the car jumping one way and then going back to center.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

NYer said:


> Teslacam would have been on, but it wouldnt have shown the onscreen alert or the audible alert. It would have just shown the car jumping one way and then going back to center.


You might see what it saw that triggered it. You can also share it to see if others might see what caused it. Often you will see something. Quick reflection, momentary blinded camera from sun etc.

You can tell us (roughly) when you saw alert on screen relative to time on the Video


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

This sounds like it might be a sensor problem; i.e., something that needs service. Phantom braking is pretty commonly reported, but phantom swerving is not.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It gets _really_ obnoxious if you try and take a quick right turn onto a downhill side road that has a guardrail leading up to it with a gap for the side road. The lane departure system will try to pull you out of the turn multiple times, so you really have to fight it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’ve had that happen, but it’s always during a stretch of the road where the lane markings are worn down and difficult to see.


----------



## 19Model34me (Apr 5, 2019)

Happens on a regular basis, it’s the emergency lane departure and the newer update allows you to disable it permanently rather than each time you hop in the car.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

NYer said:


> Good thought, but no. See above response. Thanks.


I have had crash avoidance activate a few times when I was distracted and the car in front of me slowed quickly. It sounded alarms and braked suddenly but it never did anything with steering.


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

DocScott said:


> This sounds like it might be a sensor problem; i.e., something that needs service. Phantom braking is pretty commonly reported, but phantom swerving is not.


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> You might see what it saw that triggered it. You can also share it to see if others might see what caused it. Often you will see something. Quick reflection, momentary blinded camera from sun etc.
> 
> You can tell us (roughly) when you saw alert on screen relative to time on the Video


Good suggestion. I unfortunately did not note the dates when it happened. I was just alerted by my Model 3 that my USB was full and I had to remove it to clean it up. I had been under the impression that it simply overwrote the old video files - not the case.

In any case, reviewing USB files on the USB stick is painful. No way to scroll and find things easily. I'll have to note the date and time next time, and will post the video files thereafter.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

NYer said:


> Good suggestion. I unfortunately did not note the dates when it happened. I was just alerted by my Model 3 that my USB was full and I had to remove it to clean it up. I had been under the impression that it simply overwrote the old video files - not the case.
> 
> In any case, reviewing USB files on the USB stick is painful. No way to scroll and find things easily. I'll have to note the date and time next time, and will post the video files thereafter.


Sentry is not auto deleted. TeslaCam is auto deleted unless you explicitly save. It will normally have a rolling 1hr window.

If you see an event you want to capture just hit the dash cam button and it will save the last 10 minutes to a directory based on the time hit hit the save.

If the event you wanted to capture is over 10 minutes and less than 1hr then pull the USB stick out.

There are tools out there for easier browsing of videos.


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> Sentry is not auto deleted. TeslaCam is auto deleted unless you explicitly save. It will normally have a rolling 1hr window.
> 
> If you see an event you want to capture just hit the dash cam button and it will save the last 10 minutes to a directory based on the time hit hit the save.
> 
> ...


That's helpful. Thanks. I had videos on their from 4/19. I was not aware that dashcam videos were treated differently from sentry videos.


----------

